# Crank brothers candy 3, is it worth the extra money over the candy 2???



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Is the Crank Brothers candy 3 worth the extra money over the Candy 2?


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't think so and went with the 2's. I just wanted an all metal construction. The difference is the 2 has a stamped steel wings and the 3 is a cast steel. And the 3's weigh slightly more than the 2's actually. I've been happy with them.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

What about the bushings on the 2 vs the needle bearings on the 3. I read the reveiws and some say the the needle bearnings on the 3 failed on them. Is this just poor maint or overly rough on the pedals.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

crclawn said:


> What about the bushings on the 2 vs the needle bearings on the 3. I read the reveiws and some say the the needle bearnings on the 3 failed on them. Is this just poor maint or overly rough on the pedals.


I can't really speak to that. I do know that bearing are supposed to be preferable to bushings. Keep in mind that you'll be able buy a rebuild kit should either fail. Those run only about 15 bucks. I've been using mine since spring and everything is still smooth, with no maintenance done other than rinsing off after rides.


----------

